# Echo Park Hop Ft. Worth Texas 11-30-08



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So is it going down!! :dunno:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

yep its on sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

HELL I'LL HOP ....................


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

JUST HAVE SOMEONE THERE HOLDING MY JUMP ROPE LOL HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WAY TO GO JR ........ GOOD LUCK HOMIE ........


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So i'll be there brite and early!! Start looking at the 7 day forecast!! :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 25 2008, 07:34 PM~12259093
> *So i'll be there brite and early!! Start looking at the 7 day forecast!!  :cheesy:
> *


WHAT TIME IS IT ALL GOIN DOWN?


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 
Primo: Location change


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 25 2008, 11:11 PM~12259623
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> Primo: Location change
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

do it at the sonic ..............


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

:angry: :angry: fuck it I'm done!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

well he might need his club members from KC to help out ............


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 26 2008, 08:10 AM~12262019
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 26 2008, 01:30 PM~12264448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Im down to see a hop, is it still going down?



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 26 2008, 12:13 PM~12263670
> *:angry:  :angry: fuck it I'm done!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> *i think it will be at A & M CUSTOMS SUNDAY @ 12:00*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 26 2008, 01:07 PM~12264800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 26 2008, 02:13 PM~12264854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gaa Damn.... WOWZERS :0


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

whats her number lol haha who has bigger breasts


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 26 2008, 02:28 PM~12265002
> *whats her number lol haha who has bigger breasts
> *


Dont Kno But I'll Take Hers :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL HAHA ME TOO ID HELP HER GET STUFFED LOL HAHAHA


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 02:24 PM~12264959
> *Gaa Damn.... WOWZERS  :0
> *


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

echo lake or fuck it


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

time?? and i guess yall still debating about the place


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 26 2008, 02:13 PM~12264854
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:0


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

lol haha :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 25 2008, 07:37 PM~12259135
> *WHAT TIME IS IT ALL GOIN DOWN?
> *


 :dunno: WELL


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

the 9th I broke so I was like fuck it let's go again this week end and that wouldve been the 16th u was lik nah after odessa I don't see why cause I found out u didn't even take ur car so everyone thinking it was going to go down @ the lake but ur lil homie have talked u into doing it at his shop like he handing out $$ to the winner or something man I'm not chasing around a car that only hit 50" dawg


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

WUZ UP TEAL62


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 26 2008, 04:20 PM~12266058
> *WUZ UP TEAL62
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 26 2008, 04:15 PM~12266018
> *the 9th I broke so I was like fuck it let's go again this week end and that wouldve been the 16th u was lik nah after odessa I don't see why cause I found out u didn't even take ur car so everyone thinking it was going to go down @ the lake but ur lil homie have talked u into doing it at his shop like he handing out $$ to the winner or something man I'm not chasing around a car that only hit 50" dawg
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Teal Stop Acting Like Your Busy :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 04:26 PM~12266096
> *Teal Stop Acting Like Your Busy  :uh:
> *











THIS WHAT YOU NEED FOOL..... :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

LOCO 61~ THIS YOU IN ODESSA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 26 2008, 04:39 PM~12266211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 26 2008, 04:43 PM~12266242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

MR. OG..........LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 26 2008, 04:43 PM~12266242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats Both of you ! ! ! ! 

Teal came up to me and just give me a beer like * " HERE ! "*

Then 2 min's later came back and give me another like " Hey how you doing heres a beer "  

LOL . . . . Thanks Teal ! for both beers ! ! ! ! !

and Alex Thank you for all the beers you got me too ! ! ! ! !



*MAN ! Cant wait till next year ! ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 04:48 PM~12266289
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now that right there is The Texas Chapter Techniques and your Homeboy


PPL were walking passed us like WTF ! these ****** are drinking caguama !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2008, 04:52 PM~12266337
> *Thats Both of you ! ! ! !
> 
> Teal came up to me and just give me a beer like   " HERE ! "
> ...


LOL  No Problem Homie We All Had A Good Time...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 04:54 PM~12266351
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




:angry: ***** your said you would call me if you pulled some Hoes ! ! ! !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 04:55 PM~12266363
> *LOL   No Problem Homie We All Had A Good Time...
> *



Hell yea we had a good time you should of stayed Sunday we had a bad ass party back at the Motel 6 ! 

We had beer, Hoe's and food ! ! ! ! 

I think I went to sleep at 6:00am that night......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2008, 04:55 PM~12266361
> *Now that right there is The Texas Chapter Techniques and your Homeboy
> PPL were walking passed us like  WTF !  these ****** are drinking caguama !
> *





















































































































Yup Thats About How Many U Guys Drank.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 04:58 PM~12266402
> *
> Yup Thats About How Many U Guys Drank.
> *


Still triping on the " Familar " shit on them...... :biggrin: 

Guess that means Im a Family Man !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2008, 05:01 PM~12266412
> *Still triping on the  " Familar "  shit on them......  :biggrin:
> 
> Guess that means Im a Family Man !
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 05:03 PM~12266432
> *:around:  :around:
> *


you were holding about 6 beers at a time....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2008, 04:52 PM~12266337
> *Thats Both of you ! ! ! !
> 
> Teal came up to me and just give me a beer like   " HERE ! "
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 26 2008, 05:20 PM~12266587
> *you were holding about 6 beers at a time....
> *


Wut The F#%K Ever LOL... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 26 2008, 11:42 AM~12263960
> *well he might need his club members from KC to help out ............
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 05:27 PM~12266657
> *Wut The F#%K Ever LOL... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK OK :420: 5


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Alex you were holding like 5 beers at one time. It was a good weekend I can't wait until next year. I have been telling my wife how boring it was so she will not want to go next year.


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

so how much $ A&M givin away?  ill just go hop at these toy drives :biggrin: since he wants us to come to his shop so bad?


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up Switch Man Jr.! :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 26 2008, 06:57 PM~12267462
> *so how much $ A&M givin away?   ill just go hop at these toy drives :biggrin: since he wants us to come to his shop so bad?
> *


 :no: it was not our idea to have it here..we were asked to have it here!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Nov 26 2008, 07:11 PM~12267591
> *:no: it was not our idea to have it here..we were asked to have it here!
> *


Hopping At A&M Customs Dats it...


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

so is the hop going down at the shop :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 26 2008, 05:08 PM~12268127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up homies..


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

the "I" don't anwser to no muthafucka I got toy drives to go to and that's that lil scary ass ***** yall getting on here acting dum u know what really going on... and u know who u are


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 26 2008, 10:12 PM~12269935
> *the "I" don't anwser to no muthafucka I got toy drives to go to and that's that lil scary ass ***** yall getting on here acting dum u know what really going on... and u know who u are
> *


sup switchman jr.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies whats going down and wuts up switch man sounds like you are ready to hop ill be ready very very soon homie :thumbsup:


----------



## $THOUSANAIR$ (Oct 10, 2008)

DOES IT REALLY MATTER WERE THE HOP IS?? LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS ATLEAST IF SOME1 SHIT BREAKS THEY WILL BE AT A REAL SHOP TO FIX YOUR SHIT THE WAY IT POSE TO BE DONE...HELL ECHO LAKE JUST CROSSED THE STREET ANYWAY...WELL WE HERE AT A&M DONT REALLY CARE WERE THE HOP IS... WE'LL JUST KEEP PUSHING OUT SHOW CARS THATS WUT WE DO BEST....

A&M CUSTOMS BABY
''YOU MAKE DA CALL WE DO IT ALL''


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 26 2008, 02:15 PM~12266018
> *the 9th I broke so I was like fuck it let's go again this week end and that wouldve been the 16th u was lik nah after odessa I don't see why cause I found out u didn't even take ur car so everyone thinking it was going to go down @ the lake but ur lil homie have talked u into doing it at his shop like he handing out $$ to the winner or something man I'm not chasing around a car that only hit 50" dawg
> *


*A&M CUSTOMS 3409 S GROVE ST 76110
817-923-7609*


ILL BE THERE AT 12 OR SHALL I SAY 2


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 26 2008, 05:26 PM~12267720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 27 2008, 11:53 AM~12274200
> *A&M CUSTOMS 3409 S GROVE ST 76110
> 817-923-7609
> ILL BE THERE AT 12 OR SHALL I SAY 2
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 27 2008, 09:53 AM~12274200
> *A&M CUSTOMS 3409 S GROVE ST 76110
> 817-923-7609
> ILL BE THERE AT 12 OR SHALL I SAY 2
> *


I will be there Primo if nothing else may be we can throw some food on the grill and cook out.


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $THOUSANAIR$_@Nov 26 2008, 10:55 PM~12271044
> * SOME1 SHIT BREAKS THEY| WILL BE AT A REAL SHOP TO FIX YOUR SHIT THE WAY IT POSE TO BE DONE...
> A&M CUSTOMS BABY
> ''YOU MAKE DA CALL WE DO IT ALL''
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 27 2008, 08:53 AM~12274200
> *
> ILL BE THERE AT 12 OR SHALL I SAY 2
> *


12 OR 2? SO I CAN GO CLEAN MY RIDE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Music for all the old school Tejano lovers on

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM 
THE ONE LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS Ft.WORTH
Live feed on KNTU.com
Saturdays only 6am-12pm
 :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 27 2008, 04:34 PM~12277123
> *I will be there Primo if nothing else may be we can throw some food on the grill and cook out.
> *


BRING IT ON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So at 12 i'll be there at A&M.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 28 2008, 07:20 PM~12284677
> *So at 12 i'll be there at A&M.
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 28 2008, 10:35 PM~12284828
> *
> *


 :uh: Where u @ get at me!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 28 2008, 09:35 PM~12284828
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

Is it today saturday ?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Nov 29 2008, 08:35 AM~12287225
> *Is it today saturday ?
> *


Sunday


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 29 2008, 10:23 AM~12287418
> *Sunday
> *


Thanks Playa!


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

so do we have a location and a time


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Nov 29 2008, 01:04 PM~12288552
> *so do we have a location and a time
> *



A&M CUSTOMS 3409 S GROVE ST 76110
817-923-7609


ILL BE THERE AT 12 OR SHALL I SAY 2


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 27 2008, 11:53 AM~12274200
> *A&M CUSTOMS 3409 S GROVE ST 76110
> 817-923-7609
> ILL BE THERE AT 12 OR SHALL I SAY 2
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

so is it 12 or 2 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Nov 29 2008, 04:25 PM~12289290
> *so is it 12 or 2 :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Ill be there at 12


----------



## Pranks (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Supposed to be a little cold so bundle up!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 30 2008, 09:11 AM~12293432
> *Supposed to be a little cold so bundle up!!  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

the hop still going down :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nothing happend. I went by for about 2 hours. nothing


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 01:40 PM~12294945
> *nothing happend. I went by for about 2 hours. nothing
> *


did you go to echo park, or A&M bodyshop thats where it was happening at so I'm told


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 30 2008, 03:10 PM~12295099
> *did you go to echo park, or A&M bodyshop thats where it was happening at so I'm told
> *


Unless it happened within the last hour nothing happend. I got there at 12 and left at 2pm. Pics or it didnt happen?

At A&M Customs


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just got back from A&M and still no hop :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Nov 30 2008, 03:51 PM~12295295
> *Just got back from A&M and still no hop :angry:
> *


where you in the black lac?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

NO HOP AFTER ALL. NADA


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 30 2008, 05:53 PM~12295631
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol fuk it next time


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: nobody showed. glad i didnt go


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Nov 30 2008, 06:55 PM~12296459
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: nobody showed. glad i didnt go
> *


alot of people showed. Just the people who said they were gonna hp didnt


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 03:15 PM~12295403
> *where you in the black lac?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Nov 30 2008, 09:02 PM~12297551
> *:yes:
> *


to cold to get off?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so... Where is it at?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 06:59 PM~12297513
> *alot of people showed. Just the people who said they were gonna hp didnt
> *


primo showed up after u left


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

but the dude from the i didnt? Where is it gonna happen at. Is it gonna happen?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dnt worry it will happen.When the date and the place is agreed on then it will happen.It must have plenty of space for all to watch and enjoy a good hop. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds good. I say some where nutrual like Arlington


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

How about just keeping it around da same area since nothing happened @ A&M... Thats just my 2cents.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 08:50 PM~12319276
> *sounds good. I say some where nutrual like Arlington*


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 3 2008, 09:41 PM~12328353
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


Has To Be In Fort Worth


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

It doesnt have to be in fort worth But most likely it will happen in funky town.Echo park is the best choice ( I think) :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Echo park or Echo Lake?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 4 2008, 02:06 AM~12331505
> *It doesnt have to be in fort worth But most likely it will happen in funky town.Echo park is the best choice ( I think) :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 3 2008, 11:06 PM~12331505
> *It doesnt have to be in fort worth But most likely it will happen in funky town.Echo park is the best choice ( I think) :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Whats up guys i was thinking about putting a Toy Drive together here in Ft Worth What day would be a good day for you guys a Sat Or A Sunday it would be at the parking lot's of Twilight in south side ...
The Dates would be 20th or 21st....Let me know... 

You Guys Can Have it here?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 4 2008, 07:07 AM~12332490
> *Echo park or Echo Lake?
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!!Good one I was thinking the same...... I was like dam everyone from Fort Worth is going all the way to Cali to hop... Echo Lake is in Fort Woth TX... Echo Park is in CALI!!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 4 2008, 01:06 AM~12331505
> *It doesnt have to be in fort worth But most likely it will happen in funky town.Echo park is the best choice ( I think) :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I guess I.C likes to hop on a sloped pavement than on a flat ground!!!! :uh: :uh: 
O and Echo lake isn't the BEST Choice, thats just my 2cents.


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

FUNNY HOW THE ONE WHO DIDN'T SHOW UP AT ALL AIN'T POSTED SINCE.

I HEARD HE HAD BURNT HIS MOTORS BEFORE D-DAY SO INSTED OF CANCELLING HE JUST DIDN'T SHOW BUT LET EVERYONE ELSE SHOW UP.


AND TALKING ABOUT AND AIN'T GONNA BE CHASING ANYONE DOWN THAT IS ONLY HITTIN 50 INCHES......THAT'S FUNNY HE AIN'T HITTIN 50 ANYWAY


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 4 2008, 08:48 PM~12340008
> *I guess I.C likes to hop on a sloped pavement than on a flat ground!!!! :uh:  :uh:
> O and Echo lake isn't the BEST Choice, thats just my 2cents.
> *


Well C-lo9492 I C does like hoppin anywere slope or not we just want enough room for everone to see a good hop.I guess by ur comment u dont like hoppin on a slope,so i guess we will be seein ur hopper at the next event rite,dnt worry I C will give u the flat serface for ur car to hop on we will take the slope.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 4 2008, 10:14 PM~12341122
> *FUNNY HOW THE ONE WHO DIDN'T SHOW UP AT ALL AIN'T POSTED SINCE.
> 
> I HEARD HE HAD BURNT HIS MOTORS BEFORE D-DAY SO INSTED OF CANCELLING HE JUST DIDN'T SHOW BUT LET EVERYONE ELSE SHOW UP.
> ...


Welcome back real tock my *****, I guess by ur comment it seems like ur doin over 50 inchs I hope to see ur hopper out their reppin.Im glad u finely built one that way u can show all of us how its done. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 5 2008, 12:50 AM~12342097
> *Welcome back real tock my *****, I guess by ur comment it seems like ur doin over 50 inchs I hope to see ur hopper out their reppin.Im glad u finely built one that way u can show all of us how its done. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I GUESS YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO READ WHAT PEOPLE SAY. 

BUT YOUR GOOD AT MAKING ASSUMPTIONS AND YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY. DON'T YOU?


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

blah blah blah man this shit funny yall just running ur mouth like some lil bitches "I heard this" "i heard that" the ***** kept switching up where we go hop at so I said fuck it.......... its been so dam quite in this lowrider game in dfw especialy hopping u can tell who's doing shit and who's on walking around running they mouth.........
"pull something up or shut the fuck up " if u see me (shit talkers) don't do no talking just pull up *****


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

yea


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Dec 5 2008, 04:02 PM~12347161
> *blah blah blah man this shit funny yall  just running ur mouth like some lil bitches "I heard this" "i heard that"  the ***** kept switching up where we go hop at so I said fuck it.......... its been so dam quite in this lowrider game in dfw especialy hopping u can tell who's doing shit and who's on walking around running they mouth.........
> "pull something up or shut the fuck up " if u see me (shit talkers) don't do no talking  just pull up *****
> *


*SOUNDS LIKE AN EXCUSE. THEY ONLY CHANGED IT FROM ECHO LAKE TO A&M WHICH IS ACROSS THE STREET AND, THAT MADE YOU SAY FUCK IT? THAT IS A LAME ASS EXCUSE. IT HAS BEEN QUIET OUT HERE YOU RIGHT AND YOU HANDLED UP AT HOPTOBERFEST BUT COME ON MAN. IT LOOKS LIKE YOU SCARED OF PRIMO NOW THAT KANSAS CITY FIXED HIS SHIT. I BET YOU GLAD THAT BALL JOINT BROKE AT JOES BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A LOSS.*


----------



## crazy rider (Oct 3, 2008)

ill hop u switchman JR WHENEVER BUT BRING YO $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 

Damn had us all on standby :angry: !!


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

look lil fake ass ***** I don't go back and worth on this lil shit I said what I'm go say primo know where I'm at I'm done with this lil topic and I'm out


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

oh yea lil crazy rider bring on that lil mc ur daddy bought from cali or u just what to run yo mouth too?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazy rider_@Dec 5 2008, 06:02 PM~12348026
> *ill hop u switchman JR WHENEVER BUT BRING YO $$$$$$$$$$$$
> *



wow theirs another hopper in town that i didnt know about,An mc were u been hidin,This is going to get intresting,Crazy rider r u a single or double gate? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Real talk why does it say on ur lay it low name money hoes and close thats all a ***** knows. The funny thing is we never see u wit money or hoes at any of the events.It also saids " I keeps it real"but that couldnt be further from the truth rite,cause if u kept it real like u said u would tell all these people on here who u really are.And thats real talk my *****.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Is there really a hop going down soon? Cus it would be nice to have a place to pull somthing out..


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Their will be a hop soon dnt know the date but it will be soon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr.+Dec 5 2008, 11:41 PM~12351139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I KEEPS IT REEL AND THAT IS A PROBLEM TO THE ONES WITH HURT FEELINGS. I SAY WHAT HALF THE FOOLS OUT HERE WANT TO SAY AND THE OTHER HALF DON'T WANT TO HEAR.......I LIKE THAT IT'S GOING INTO THE SIG.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Real talk u still havent answered the reply with "real talk"we havent seen u wit money or hoes.lets keep it real why dnt u tell all these people who u really r.Tell us what half of these fools want to know (your true identity)and half of the people dnt wana here" that u cnt answer the question".Nobodys feelings r hurt here so all u gota do is reply with real talk.When i post something people know whos talkin,when u post somethg very few people know whos talkin so lets keep it real.We dnt need to hide behind screen names if we keep it reals.One word of advice real talk " stick wit ur original screen name it will be better than talkin shit wit one that u make up jus to talk shit"U mite wana dispose of this screen name now if u no what i mean.Go away quitely and us who no ur idenity will not have to expose the truth.U never intended it to go this far but it is what it is,trust me get out while ur a head trust me.This is my advise to u.This is real talk my *****


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 7 2008, 03:04 AM~12358583
> *Real talk u still havent answered the reply with "real talk"we havent seen u wit money or hoes.lets keep it real why dnt u tell all these people who u really r.Tell us what half of these fools want to know (your true identity)and half of the people dnt wana here" that u cnt answer the question".Nobodys feelings r hurt here so all u gota do is reply with real talk.When i post something people know whos talkin,when u post somethg very few people know whos talkin so lets keep it real.We dnt need to hide behind screen names if we keep it reals.One word of advice real talk " stick wit ur original screen name it will be better than talkin shit wit one that u make up jus to talk shit"U mite wana dispose of this screen name now if u no what i mean.Go away quitely and us who no ur idenity will not have to expose the truth.U never intended it to go this far but it is what it is,trust me get out while ur a head trust me.This is my advise to u.This is real talk my *****
> *


THIS MUST REALLY BOTHER YOU. I DON'T THINK YOU HAVE TYPED SO MUCH ABOUT ANYONE ELSE BEFORE. 

YOU KNOW WHO I AM? DON'T BE SCARED TO SAY IT.


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

OH AND ONE LAST THING..

I KNOW I AM RESPONSIBLE FOR MAKING HOPPERS OUT HERE PISSED BECAUSE THEY WAS LAZY. THAT SHIT TALK MAKES THEM MOTIVATED TO HOP, THAT MAKES THE SCENE OUT HERE BETTER. WHICH IS WHAT WE ALL WANTED. I DON'T TAKE ALL THE CREDIT BUT, YOU KNOW IM RIGHT. IT'S NOTHING PERSONAL.

AND THAT'S REAL


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Real talk u havent started anythg u jus think u have,how many hops have happened because of u or here lately.If the big I C aint envolved the hops decline "thats a fact"love it or hate it.If u dnt have the commen sence to know that this is a fact then u shouldnt be here on lay it low.Thiers nothing more i would like to do than say who u r but if i do this many homies will take maters in thier own hands "It will get ugly"and like u no our ULA doesnt aprove of this everone wants peace.U of all people know this.Either u keep it real & be a man about it & say who u r or leave quitely,Ive asked nicely go away,quit while ur ahead,trust me.Ur not helping anyone and ur not getin hoppers excited.Trust me i dnt lose any sleep on this so dnt think that ur bothering me.


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 7 2008, 01:48 PM~12360323
> *Real talk u havent started anythg u jus think u have,how many hops have happened because of u  or here lately.If the big I C aint envolved the hops decline "thats a fact"love it or hate it.If u dnt have the commen sence to know that this is a fact then u shouldnt be here on lay it low.Thiers nothing more i would like to do than say who u r but if i do this many homies will take maters in thier own hands "It will get ugly"and like u no our ULA doesnt aprove of this everone wants peace.U of all people know this.Either u keep it real & be a man about it & say who u r or leave quitely,Ive asked nicely go away,quit while ur ahead,trust me.Ur not helping anyone and ur not getin hoppers excited.Trust me i dnt lose any sleep on this so dnt think that ur bothering me.
> *


WELL IF YOU KNOW WHO I AM THEN YOU KNOW I AIN'T WORRIED IF PEOPLE WANT TO TAKE THINGS IN TO THIER OWN HANDS.

AND IF YOU AIN'T WORRIED ABOUT ME WHY YOU KEEP ABOUT ME?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 7 2008, 01:54 PM~12360366
> *WELL IF YOU KNOW WHO I AM THEN YOU KNOW I AIN'T WORRIED IF PEOPLE WANT TO TAKE THINGS IN TO THIER OWN HANDS.
> 
> AND IF YOU AIN'T WORRIED ABOUT ME WHY YOU KEEP ABOUT ME?
> *


Dont worry like i said i dnt lose any sleep over this if u really want all say who u are but i dnt think u really want that do u? U just sent me a p.m. i am not going to say who u are in private i rather say it on here for everyone to know but i am going to ask one more time go away in peace quit while you are ahead. trust me you dont need the extra attention. merry christmas and happy holidays even though all this has gone this far i still love you but i no longer like you.


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 7 2008, 02:28 PM~12360554
> *Dont worry like i said i dnt lose any sleep over this if u really want all say who u are but i dnt think u really want that do u? U just sent me a p.m. i am not going to say who u are in private i rather say it on here for everyone to know  but i am going to ask one more time go away in peace quit while you are ahead. trust me you dont need the extra attention. merry christmas and happy holidays even though all this has gone this far i still love you but i no longer like you.
> *


WHY WOULD YOU LOSE SLEEP OVER IT? I DID SEND THAT PM TO SEE IF YOU REALY KNEW BUT YOU DON'T. WHEN EVER YOU FEEL LIKE OUTTING ME GO RIGHT AHEAD BUT IM CALLING YOUR BLUFF

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEARS TO YOU TO. I HAVE NEVER LOVED YOU BUT STILL LIKE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So... Im Sure I could give a left shit who he is but who is he. LOL :biggrin: 
IIC got me wanting to know more then I did my self. ahahaha


----------



## crazy rider (Oct 3, 2008)

look switchman jr yea thats right your just a JR nobody bout my shit 4 me u fuckn cry baby i already talked 2 my homboY from ROLLIN VDOS AN AS SOON AS U QUIT BEING AT LIL CRYBABY IMA DO A HOUSECALL ON U WINNIE ASS AN IWOULD BUY YR CAR BUT I DONT BUY CHIPPERS MY SINGLE PUMP AGAINST YR DOUBLE YEA THATS RIGHT U SHOULD HAVE KEPT YO ASHY ASS ELBOYZ AN SMART MOUTH OUT OF MY BUSSNIES U KNOW AGAISNT ME AN YO LIL FRIEND SNOOP SO IMA SERVE U WHAT DID U THINK I WUZ GUNNA B SCARED OF YO LIL ASS HAHAHAHA


----------



## crazy rider (Oct 3, 2008)

WHATS UP IRVIN CUSTOMS YALL B PUTTN IT DOWN OUT THERE  IM A SINGLE GATE I HOPPED AT DA SHOW IN ODESSA I HIT 59 B4 MY MOTOR BURNED UP MATER OF I NEED 2 BUY ONE IMA CALL YALL DIS WEEK


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

is this it


----------



## crazy rider (Oct 3, 2008)

YES SIR IT IS


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 02:52 PM~12360650
> *So... Im Sure I could give a left shit who he is but who is he. LOL :biggrin:
> IIC got me wanting to know more then I did my self. ahahaha
> *


QUIT ACTING LIKE YOU DON'T KNOW


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up there fucker you didnt came to the party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I SENT SOME CAKE TO THE SHOP SIR GET SOME


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DOES ANYBODY GOT PICS OR VIDEO OF HOPPIN AT THE TOY DRIVES?????????????????


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I got a pic of REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA I think I have seen him some where before just not sure where?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazy rider_@Dec 7 2008, 05:44 PM~12361267
> *YES SIR IT IS
> *


Saw your hopper on the way back from Odessa. We were next you yall for like 2 hours. ahaahahah


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 7 2008, 06:50 PM~12361755
> *QUIT ACTING LIKE YOU DON'T KNOW
> *


 :dunno: You from Foros? PM? IDK???


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 7 2008, 09:07 PM~12363303
> *was up there fucker you didnt came to the party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I SENT SOME CAKE TO THE SHOP SIR GET SOME
> *


 :0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 7 2008, 09:24 PM~12363516
> *I got a pic of REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA I think I have seen him some where before just not sure where?
> 
> 
> ...


didnt i c u hanging with him in vegas


----------



## crazy rider (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Dec 5 2008, 11:47 PM~12351177
> *oh yea lil crazy rider bring on that lil mc ur daddy bought from cali or u just what to run yo mouth too?
> *


MAN U NEED 2 DO YOUR HOMEWORK PLAYA B4 U START TALKN FAKE SHIT ABOUT MY DADDY BUYN MY CAR 4 ME BUT U RIGHT HE IS RICH BUT I GOT MY OWN SHIT U LIL PUNK I GOT A WHEEL AND TIRE SHOP ITS CALLED AMIGOS CALL THERE AND ASK WHOS DA FUCKN BOSS AND THEY WILL TELL U JASON TRUJILLO DATS ME 903 589 6171 O N 4EVERY BODY LOOKN 4 ALL ROLLIN VIDEOS I SELL THEM CALL MY CELL 903 312 1811 AN 4 U SWITCHMAN KNOW U HAVE ALL NUMBERS CALL ME WHEN U READY     :cheesy: :cheesy: AKA CRAZY RIDER


----------



## crazy rider (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 09:14 PM~12364189
> *Saw your hopper on the way back from Odessa. We were next you yall for like 2 hours. ahaahahah
> *


MAN THAT WUZ LONG RIDE HOME SHIT I ALMOST LOST DAT CAR TRYN NOT 2 HIT A FUCKN DEER I DAWN MESSED MYSELF :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA, irving customz1*
:wave:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I allready no who u r. everone eles wants to no who u r.I guess ur jus not gona take the good advise.I guess sometimes our pride gets the best of us,thats why people have a hard time givin u respect.Real talk sometimes it takes a bigger man to know when to quit.I wish u the best but every dog has its day. Who ever has been reading this if u have been inspired to build or pull out a hopper because of real talk please say so and post it.We would like to hear ur story.


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 7 2008, 11:32 PM~12365710
> *I allready no who u r. everone eles wants to no who u r.I guess ur jus not gona take the good advise.I guess sometimes our pride gets the best of us,thats why people have a hard time givin u respect.Real talk sometimes it takes a bigger man to know when to quit.I wish u the best but every dog has its day.    Who ever has been reading this if u have been inspired to build or pull out a hopper because of real talk please say so and post it.We would like to hear ur story.
> *


*IT'S FUNNY HOW YOU WANT TO PROTECT MY IDENTITY MORE THAN I DO. THE REALITY IS THERE ARE MORE SERIOUS ISSUSES YOU SHOULD WORRY ABOUT THAN LITTLE OL ME. I HAVE FUN ON HERE TELLING IT HOW IT IS WHERE NORMALLY IT WOULDN'T BE THE APPROPRIATE THING TO DO. I NEVER MAKE IT PERSONAL I KEEP IT TO THE WEAK HOPPING GAME OUT HERE. SOME PEOPLE IT DOESN'T BOTHER SOME PEOPLE CAN'T HANDLE IT. IT SHOWS WHERE YOU FALL INTO WHEN IT COMES TO THAT. IT GIVE CREDIT WHERE IT'S DUE LIKE AT HOPTOBERFEST WHEN YALL BEAT BAD BOYS (AGAIN) WHEN SWITCHMANJR HANDLED UP ON THAT PIECE OF SHIT ORANGE CADDY FROM BAD BOYS AND, WHEN MAJESTICS HANDLED UP AT JOE'S. SO DON'T THINK I AM JUST OUT TO BAD MOUTH YOU OR ANYONE FOR THAT MATTER FOR NO REASON. I AM JUST GIVING MY OPINION IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE THAT THEN YOU CAN'T HANDLE LAYITLOW. IF YOU ARE ON TOP OF YOUR GAME YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE SHIT TO WORRY ABOUT ESPECIALLY ME. FRANKLY, AS FAR AS OUTTING ME BECAUSE YOU KNOW WHO I AM. I THINK YOUR BULLSHITTING, AS FAR AS I'M CONSERNED YOU CAN SHIT OR GET OFF THE POT. AND THAT IS THE REELEST TOCK MY NICCA!*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Relax homie if u think im bluffing thats cool but like i said every dog has its day,U had ur chance u chose not to leave in peace,others will not be as forgiveing as me.Look at my screen name u know whos talkin to u.That is real talk my *****.My screen name is real not fake. Urs is what?Dnt hide behide it, be about it my *****.And yes we r on top of our game we dnt ride dick "from out of town"Wink Wink get it.Thats a hint.Watch ur ass my *****.And thanks i took a shit earlier ever thing came out ok.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would still like to here of anyone that has been inspired to build or bring out a hopper because of real talk my ****** comments or shit talkin.Or if anyone agrees wit real talk that he started the hop sceen or got it crackin then please post it or share ur comments.And next time please dnt refer to anyones car as a peice of shit,these guys put a lot of time and money in these cars and atleast they r out thier doing some thing.Please take that advise real talk. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

So who's got the hottest single pump out here in dallas? about what is he doing?


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

they should have a hop to see who the king of the street is???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 8 2008, 03:58 AM~12366292
> *they should have a hop to see who the king of the street is???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

isnt 4 u 2 envy king of the strrets :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 8 2008, 09:27 AM~12366602
> *isnt 4 u 2 envy king of the strrets  :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 8 2008, 07:27 AM~12366602
> *isnt 4 u 2 envy king of the strrets  :dunno:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: hno:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

MAN THERE are LOTS OF TOY DRIVES HUH


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Level33_@Dec 8 2008, 01:55 AM~12366283
> *So who's got the hottest single pump out here in dallas? about what is he doing?
> *


WELL RIGHT NOW IT LOOKS LIKE IS A 90 SOMETHING RANGER FROM BAD BOYS HYDRAULICS ITS SOME HOT SHIT SO BEST TO BE READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

is there a date set for the next hop :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 8 2008, 01:33 PM~12368258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY GONNA HAVE A HOP HERE?????? :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 8 2008, 12:40 PM~12368798
> *is there a date set for the next hop :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


NOT REALLY WOULD BE NICE DO


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 8 2008, 01:39 PM~12368794
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> WELL RIGHT NOW IT LOOKS LIKE IS A 90 SOMETHING RANGER FROM BAD BOYS HYDRAULICS  ITS SOME HOT SHIT SO BEST TO BE READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Trucks.... ya im not worried about those I dont really count them in. What about cars? where are they at right about now. I got to say when i first came down here i thought there was going to be alot going on, i guess maybe coming from the LA seen i expected to much? :dunno:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Dec 8 2008, 01:06 PM~12369014
> *Trucks.... ya im not worried about those I dont really count them in.  What about cars? where are they at right about now. I got to say when i first came down here i thought there was going to be alot going on, i  guess maybe coming from the LA seen i expected to much? :dunno:
> *


well the cars are banned rigth now but they are 55 plus just hit us up well meet some were


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well 4 u 2 envy is the king of the streets so if u want to battle for the belt or plauqe u must compete wit him but if u jus wanna hop the ranger is ur challage,The bann will be lifted after a year hopefully.But if u wana set up a hop in privite let me no (972)513-3752 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 8 2008, 03:20 PM~12369131
> *Well 4 u 2 envy is the king of the streets so if u want to battle for the belt or plauqe u must compete wit him but if u jus wanna hop the ranger is ur challage,The bann will be lifted after a year hopefully.But if u wana set up a hop in privite let me no (972)513-3752 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53+Dec 8 2008, 02:12 PM~12369059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you wanna put a double on my single , hey its cool with me I'll hop anything I just like to compete, that truck i'll hop it to i just wouldnt really see it as a win, you get me? I was hoping to pull mine out in an event since its its first time .. But a privite hop fuck it ,, its all for the fun of it anyway..


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

call the number so we can see a hop come on homie


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Yea no doubt , i was working on the lock up so i took it apart but I'll change it later , I'll button up the car and give you guys a call


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good level 33 Keep up the good work homie ,cant wait to see another hopper out their. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Dec 8 2008, 06:49 PM~12372392
> *Yea no doubt  , i was working on the lock up so i took it apart but I'll change it later , I'll button up the car and give you guys a call
> *


HELL YEAH SIR SOUNDS GOOD HOPEFULLY YOULL BE ABLE TO CALL BAD BOYS OUT BUT THEY MAY NOT COME OUT SO WERE HERE ALL GOOD WE ALWAYS WELCOME ANOTHER HOPPER TO THE SEEN WIN OR LOOSE IRVING CUSTOMZ DONT MAKE NO EXCUSE ITS ALL FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

ALRIGHT IC 1 WELL SEE YOU TOMORROW OUT OF DR PEPPER GOT TO GO SLEEP


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 8 2008, 01:40 AM~12366245
> *I would still like to here of anyone that has been inspired to build or bring out a hopper because of real talk my ****** comments or shit talkin.Or if anyone agrees wit real talk that he started the hop sceen or got it crackin then please post it or share ur comments.And next time please dnt refer to anyones car as a peice of shit,these guys put a lot of time and money in these cars and atleast they r out thier doing some thing.Please take that advise real talk.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Still no one has posted back. Has real talk not inspired any hoppers .Real talk was pretty confident that he got this hop thing crackin man its a shame now the hop thing has died out.Oh thats because I C aint showin up so that means I C is an important factor in this hop game.Fellow lay it lowers I want yal to open your eyes and see whos a real factor in this hop game and whos just talkin shit.And thats real talk my *****.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Only thing that real tock started was a bunch of shit talking. And I think PEOPLE want to know who he is.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Dec 9 2008, 08:25 AM~12377539
> *Only thing that real tock started was a bunch of shit talking.  And I think PEOPLE want to know who he is.
> *


ill tell you whoi he is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hes just a ***** that caint talk shit with his own screen name and t ry s to take all credit for our hops (A CHEERLEADER) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WASUP SWHOE LACES


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 9 2008, 02:47 AM~12376748
> *Still no one has posted back. Has real talk not inspired any hoppers .Real talk was pretty confident that he got this hop thing crackin man its a shame now the hop thing has died out.Oh thats because I C aint showin up so that means I C is an important factor in this hop game.Fellow lay it lowers I want yal to open your eyes and see whos a real factor in this hop game and whos just talkin shit.And thats real talk my *****.
> *


YOU REALLY THINK SIR THAT WE ARE A BIG PART OF HOPPIN I MEAN I DONT KNOW?????????????






???/ WE ONLY GOT WHAT 5 OR 6 CARS TO PARTICIPATE ON THE BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DAMN IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ IN THE HOUSE TO ALL THEM HATTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 9 2008, 02:37 AM~12376661
> *Lookin good level 33 Keep up the good work homie ,cant wait to see another hopper out their. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man , well hopfully we dont have to wait to long,, But whats this ban you guys were talking about?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Dec 9 2008, 10:18 AM~12378052
> *Thanks man , well hopfully we dont have to wait to long,, But whats this ban you guys were talking about?
> *


x2


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 9 2008, 09:49 AM~12377745
> *WASUP SWHOE LACES
> *


working hard !!! whats up with u


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Dec 9 2008, 09:18 AM~12378052
> *Thanks man , well hopfully we dont have to wait to long,, But whats this ban you guys were talking about?
> *


SOME FIGHT BETWEEN GIRLS GOT OUT OF HAND AND WE ENDED UP IN THE MIXED UP BUT ITS ALL GOOD SIR THERES A PLACE NAMED JOES BURGER AT I THINK IS CARROLL AVENUE AND HWY30 SATURDAYNIGHTS THERES PEOPLE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 9 2008, 09:21 AM~12378076
> *working hard !!! whats up with u
> *


NOT MUCH SIR GETTING READY TO GO WORK


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Dec 9 2008, 08:25 AM~12377539
> *Only thing that real tock started was a bunch of shit talking.  And I think PEOPLE want to know who he is.
> *


WELL EVERYONE SEEMS TO KNOW SO IF THEY WANT TO TELL IT THEY CAN IT REALLY DON'T MATTER TO ME. AND IF THEY THINK IT'S HIDING I REALLY AIN'T IF THEY KNOW WHO I AM. BTW I KNOW FOR A FACT THERE IS ONE THAT WAS INFLUENCED BY ME BUT THEY WON'T ADMIT TO IT AND I KNOW THEM. BUT THEY DON'T KNOW WHO R_T_M_N IS.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I THINK THIS SHIT IS FUNNY......


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 9 2008, 10:46 AM~12378792
> *WELL EVERYONE SEEMS TO KNOW SO IF THEY WANT TO TELL IT THEY CAN IT REALLY DON'T MATTER TO ME. AND IF THEY THINK IT'S HIDING I REALLY AIN'T IF THEY KNOW WHO I AM. BTW I KNOW FOR A FACT THERE IS ONE THAT WAS INFLUENCED BY ME BUT THEY WON'T ADMIT TO IT AND I KNOW THEM. BUT THEY DON'T KNOW WHO R_T_M_N IS.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I THINK THIS SHIT IS FUNNY......
> *


if is not hiddin why dont you post up your name on your own     remember iI SAID ILL LAND ON YOUR HOOD EVEN WITH CHROME UNDIS


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 9 2008, 11:03 AM~12378943
> *
> if is not hiddin why dont you post up your name on your own         remember iI SAID ILL LAND ON YOUR HOOD EVEN WITH CHROME UNDIS
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I AM REALLY NOT WORRIED ABOUT.........REALLY


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> WELL EVERYONE SEEMS TO KNOW SO IF THEY WANT TO TELL IT THEY CAN IT REALLY DON'T MATTER TO ME. AND IF THEY THINK IT'S HIDING I REALLY AIN'T IF THEY KNOW WHO I AM. BTW I KNOW FOR A FACT THERE IS ONE THAT WAS INFLUENCED BY ME BUT THEY WON'T ADMIT TO IT AND I KNOW THEM. BUT THEY DON'T KNOW WHO R_T_M_N IS.
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> I THINK THIS SHIT IS FUNNY......
> damn nicca looks like youre doin big things (nnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooootttttttt )))))))


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

OK GO TO SHOWS AND EVENTS ITS UNDER Dallas Cruise Night LETS GET THIS STARTED


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

HOW DO YOU FUCK UP THE QUOTES LIKE THAT?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 9 2008, 12:08 PM~12378985
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I AM REALLY NOT WORRIED ABOUT.........REALLY
> *



ur smooth as silky! tuff_guy :0


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 9 2008, 11:17 AM~12379083
> *ur smooth as silky! tuff_guy  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


LOOKS LIKE I'M GONNA HAVE TO HIRE "MACHETE" TO KILL THE BAD GUYS


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 9 2008, 12:19 PM~12379105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LOOKS LIKE I'M GONNA HAVE TO HIRE "MACHETE" TO KILL THE BAD GUYS
> *


not KILLAMACHETE


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

i'm done


----------



## MACHETE (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 9 2008, 11:19 AM~12379105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LOOKS LIKE I'M GONNA HAVE TO HIRE "MACHETE" TO KILL THE BAD GUYS
> *


$70 FOR YARD WORK $125 SEPTIC......BUT THIS LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BE A LITTLE MORE.


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

THEINTERNETSISSERIOUSBUSINESS


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 9 2008, 12:25 PM~12379150
> *THEINTERNETSISSERIOUSBUSINESS
> *


not for me but other i dont know :dunno:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 9 2008, 11:17 AM~12379080
> *HOW DO YOU FUCK UP THE QUOTES LIKE THAT?
> *


oho oh well the next time we see you at an event is not so hard to recognize you you look like youre always drunk oh i forgot its just your eyes that look like that but if you loose some weight they would open up hopefully ha ha ha ha ha ha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 9 2008, 12:22 PM~12379129
> *i'm done
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 9 2008, 01:25 PM~12379150
> *THE INTERNETS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS
> *



:yessad:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

anyone check the weather this weekend is it going to be nice?


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 9 2008, 11:26 AM~12379174
> *oho  oh well the next time we see you at an event is not so hard to recognize you you look like youre always drunk oh i forgot its just your eyes that look like that but if you loose some weight they would open up hopefully      ha ha ha ha ha ha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T WORRY I SEE JUST FINE. AND WORRIED ABOUT MY WEIGHT LOL OK SLIM


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 9 2008, 01:28 PM~12379196
> *anyone check the weather this weekend is it going to be nice?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: On sunday sunny and 75!!! Thats what yahoo says...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 9 2008, 11:29 AM~12379199
> *DON'T WORRY I SEE JUST FINE. AND WORRIED ABOUT MY WEIGHT LOL OK SLIM
> *


not slim ***** but you acting like a lot of people when your machete is you but with another screenname


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 9 2008, 12:30 PM~12379220
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: On sunday sunny and 75!!! Thats what yahoo says...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 9 2008, 11:30 AM~12379222
> *not slim ***** but you acting like a lot of people when your machete is you but with another screenname
> *


oh did you have to leave or did you got confused so many names you got


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 9 2008, 10:22 AM~12378093
> *NOT MUCH SIR GETTING READY TO GO WORK
> *


 :wave:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 9 2008, 11:30 AM~12379222
> *not slim ***** but you acting like a lot of people when your machete is you but with another screenname
> *


DON'T YOU RELIZE I GOT A PLEANTY OF THEM......WHY, BECAUSE I FIND IT FUNNY.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

OK GO TO 


Dallas Cruise Night 

LETS GET THIS STARTED


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this retarted. if you know his damn name post it. if not leave it alone and handle up on the street. :uh:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 9 2008, 10:46 AM~12378792
> *WELL EVERYONE SEEMS TO KNOW SO IF THEY WANT TO TELL IT THEY CAN IT REALLY DON'T MATTER TO ME. AND IF THEY THINK IT'S HIDING I REALLY AIN'T IF THEY KNOW WHO I AM. BTW I KNOW FOR A FACT THERE IS ONE THAT WAS INFLUENCED BY ME BUT THEY WON'T ADMIT TO IT AND I KNOW THEM. BUT THEY DON'T KNOW WHO R_T_M_N IS.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I THINK THIS SHIT IS FUNNY......
> *


Real talk i thought i was gona really miss u but your still hear.cant take good advice.I see alot of the homies r startin to catch on i guess im not the only one that knows now.Real talk it does matter who u r like i said before not everone is as forgivin as me.U dnt need the extra attention or screen names and u got a shit load of those fuckers.I dont think everone thinks its funny.Walk away and take machete wit u wink wink.But u r rite about one thing i dont know r_t_m_n Is


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Dec 9 2008, 11:46 AM~12378792
> *BUT THEY DON'T KNOW WHO R_T_M_N IS.
> *


R_T_M_N= REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 10 2008, 08:08 AM~12387792
> *R_T_M_N= REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA= = TO BLA BLA BLA AND MORE MODDAFUCKING BLA  SO IT WOULD = TO DA FUCK EVER  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

I belive it


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

REEL TOCK CHECKING IN :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2008, 11:03 AM~12388706
> *REEL TOCK CHECKING IN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2008, 10:03 AM~12388706
> *REEL TOCK CHECKING IN :biggrin:
> *


so you did finally open your eyes sir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 10 2008, 10:27 AM~12388901
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:31 AM~12388926
> *so you did finally open your eyes sir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


YEAH....I FIGURED SINCE HALF THE PEOPLE KNOW WHY KEEP THE REST IN THE DARK :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2008, 10:37 AM~12388977
> *YEAH....I FIGURED SINCE HALF THE PEOPLE KNOW WHY KEEP THE REST IN THE DARK :biggrin:
> *


im pretty sure no car club prsident should be hidding behind a screen name like that and it really dont belong as a president should be ashame of his twat :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:40 AM~12389004
> *im pretty sure no car club prsident should be hidding behind a screen name like that and it really dont belong as a president  should be ashame of his twat :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR OPINION...BUT I'M ONLY A V.P.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2008, 10:37 AM~12388977
> *YEAH....I FIGURED SINCE HALF THE PEOPLE KNOW WHY KEEP THE REST IN THE DARK :biggrin:
> *


oh no not a big M member hiddin on a screen name :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:41 AM~12389015
> *oh no not a big M member hiddin on a screen name :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


IT HAPPENS EVERYWHERE


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2008, 10:41 AM~12389012
> *THANKS FOR YOUR OPINION...BUT I'M ONLY A V.P.
> *


wonder what the big M proud members think about his vice pusydent would they approve it or would you get runout COME ON BIG M MEMBERS LETS HEAR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:44 AM~12389036
> *wonder what the big M proud members think about his vice pusydent would they approve it or would you get runout COME ON BIG M MEMBERS LETS HEAR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT YOU DONT REALIZE WE DO SUPPORT OUR OWN RIGHT OR WRONG.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2008, 10:45 AM~12389047
> *WHAT YOU DONT REALIZE WE DO SUPPORT OUR OWN RIGHT OR WRONG.
> *


IM SURE YOU WILL NEED SUPPORT SIR CUZ YOU MADE ALOT OF PEOPLE MAD AS YOU SAW WE ALL KNEW IT WAS YOU BUT LIKE I SAID TO YOU AT THE JOES REMEMBER WITH ME IS JUST SHIT TALKIN BUT I THINK YOU WENT TOO FAR SIR DONT WISH NOTHING BAD SIR WE ALL COOL HOPEFULLY :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2008, 10:45 AM~12389047
> *WHAT YOU DONT REALIZE WE DO SUPPORT OUR OWN RIGHT OR WRONG.
> *


YOU MAYHAVE CAUSED THE BIG MMMMMMM TO FEEL ASHAME OF THEM SIR EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT SPECIALLY DFW CHAPTER :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2008, 10:43 AM~12389033
> *IT HAPPENS EVERYWHERE
> *


IT MAY NOT HERE WITH US SIR REMEMBER AT JOES I WAS LOOKING FOR DIRTY SANCHEZ AND I SAID WHERES YOU RIDE LETS HOPP IM EL PAYASO ON LAYITLOW
OWELL SIR NEXT TIME IF YOU FEEL LIKE TALKING SHIT JUST PUT YOUR NAME ON IT YOU KNOW WE ALL GROWN ******


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Well my guess was wrong.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:48 AM~12389069
> *IM SURE YOU WILL NEED SUPPORT SIR CUZ YOU MADE ALOT OF PEOPLE MAD AS YOU SAW WE ALL KNEW IT WAS YOU BUT LIKE I  SAID TO YOU AT THE JOES REMEMBER WITH ME IS JUST SHIT TALKIN BUT I THINK YOU WENT TOO FAR SIR DONT WISH NOTHING BAD SIR WE ALL COOL HOPEFULLY :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


DON'T GET ME WORNG I AIN'T ASKING FOR THIER SUPPORT IT JUST COMES WITH THE GAME....JUST LIKE K.C. COMING DOWN TO HOP THAT WAS THIER IDEA NOT OURS. I'M SURE TO THE ONES THAT ARE MAD THEY WILL GET OVER IT....IT'S JUST THE INTERNET BUT IF NOT IT IS WHAT IT IS. I DO REMEMBER WHAT YOU SAID AT JOES AND DO YOU REMEMBER WHAT I SAID IT'S JUST PART OF IT...NEVER SERIOUS. IF I TOOK IT TOO FAR I WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IT WASN'T PERSONAL JUST SMACK TALK THIS ALL STARTED BECAUSE I WANTED TO PUT SOME FIRE UNDER PRIMOS ASS AND IT WORKED. YEAH WE COOL AND WE'LL JUST KEEP IT MOVING.

REEL TOCK :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso+Dec 10 2008, 11:50 AM~12389101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO WAS YOUR GUESS?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

I HAD A BIG HINT
























THATS WHEN I FIGURE IT OUT BUT OWELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 12:01 PM~12389200
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ARE YOU LAUGHING AT YOURSELF?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso+Dec 10 2008, 12:44 PM~12389036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

ALRIGHT YALL ILL SEE YALL LATER GOT TO GO WORK


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2008, 11:02 AM~12389216
> *ARE YOU LAUGHING AT YOURSELF?
> *


OH OH OH DONT GET MAD HERE I GOT YOU SOMETHING SOUNDS LIKE YOU HURTING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








SEE YALL LATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IM OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL HAHA


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

AHY VOY GUEY I WAS A LITTLE BUSY BE THERE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:10 AM~12389310
> *AHY VOY GUEY I WAS A LITTLE BUSY  BE THERE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 10 2008, 11:10 AM~12389314
> *:biggrin:
> *


get to work puto and wass up shoelases


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 10 2008, 11:40 AM~12389581
> *get to work puto and wass up shoelases
> *



IM ALWAYS AT WORK


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 12:07 PM~12389276
> *OH OH OH  DONT GET MAD HERE I GOT YOU SOMETHING SOUNDS LIKE YOU HURTING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER THAT, I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY. SO HAND OUT THE TAMPONS TO THEM ONES THAT WAS MAD, TAKIN THE INTERNETS SO SERIOUSLY :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

FUNNY I DIDNT EVEN KNOW.

OUT OF ALL THIS DID ANYONE REALLY GET THEIR FEELINGS HURT?
WAS IT THAT BIG OF A DEAL, TO WHERE PEOPLE WANTED TO KNOW THAT BAD, :dunno: :dunno: DID I MISS SOMETHIN?
NO MATTER WHAT WE STAND BEHIND OUR MEMBERS 
WHATS EVERYONE COMPLAININ BOUT?


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

> (AKA DIRTY)
> N.TEXAS CAN'T COMPETE ANY WHERE ELSE. W. TEXAS, CA, AZ, AND THE MID WEST.....ALL THESE SHOPS OUT HERE AND NOTHING. ****** HAD A CASH PRIZE HOP AND ONLY BAD BOYS SHOWED UP. EASY MONEY......AND NO BUMPER CHECK......EVEN *PRIMO  DIDN'T HOP AND IT WAS HIS EVENT.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2+Dec 10 2008, 05:39 PM~12392317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH.....PRIMO WAS HOT ABOUT THAT. I DIDN'T HOLD BACK ON ANYONE.

BTW YOUR WELCOME FOR ME FIXING YOUR POST


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Dec 10 2008, 05:26 PM~12391619
> *FUNNY I DIDNT EVEN KNOW.
> 
> OUT OF ALL THIS DID ANYONE REALLY GET THEIR FEELINGS HURT?
> ...



Thats how it should be.............


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Dec 10 2008, 03:26 PM~12391619
> *FUNNY I DIDNT EVEN KNOW.
> 
> OUT OF ALL THIS DID ANYONE REALLY GET THEIR FEELINGS HURT?
> ...


oh oh oh it sounds like daddy came to the rescue     thats some **** shit that he did homie I WOULD OF RAN HIS ASS OFF FOR HAVING THE BIG M LIKE YALL SAY DOING SOME STUPUD SHIT :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: THE M SHOULD BE A RESPECTED CLUB WITH RESPUCTFULL MEMBERS


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

is that 214riderz


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 10 2008, 11:46 PM~12396982
> *is that 214riderz
> *


wass up homie


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

o shit el bossman


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WHAT UP HOMIE JSUT CHECKING IN TO SEE WHATS GOOD IN THE HOOD SUP IRVING 1 IN ALL THE I CREW


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

dont tell me you just got home ic


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SUP SPIDER53 HOW R U THIS EVENING COLD AS FUCK OUTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 11:48 PM~12397009
> *WHAT UP HOMIE JSUT CHECKING IN TO SEE WHATS GOOD IN THE HOOD SUP IRVING 1 IN ALL THE I CREW
> *


not much here chilling


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SAME HERE TRYING TO STAY WARM


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 11:49 PM~12397019
> *SUP SPIDER53 HOW R U THIS EVENING COLD AS FUCK OUTSIDE :biggrin:
> *


i believe it


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 11:50 PM~12397028
> *SAME HERE TRYING TO STAY WARM
> *


it shouldnt be that hard for you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HOW R THOSE SPRINGS U WERE TALKING BOUT BIG C


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 11:50 PM~12397028
> *SAME HERE TRYING TO STAY WARM
> *


should try to stay warm with us at the shop it was cold as fuck in there but fuck it


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 11:51 PM~12397045
> *HOW R THOSE SPRINGS U WERE TALKING BOUT BIG C
> *


dont worry about no springs i heard you selling the car anyways


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

we should be hopping not worring about springs


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

I NEED SPRINGS DAMMIT CAR STILL HERE I WANT TO ROLL IT IN TIS TO LOW GOT THE MACH 3S THEY TOO SMALL NEED SOMETHING BIGGER


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 11:56 PM~12397104
> *I NEED SPRINGS DAMMIT CAR STILL HERE I WANT TO ROLL IT IN TIS TO LOW GOT THE MACH 3S THEY TOO SMALL NEED SOMETHING BIGGER
> *


how many turns are they


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

HA HA HA ***** GUE YU BEAN


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 11:56 PM~12397104
> *I NEED SPRINGS DAMMIT CAR STILL HERE I WANT TO ROLL IT IN TIS TO LOW GOT THE MACH 3S THEY TOO SMALL NEED SOMETHING BIGGER
> *


got some 4 1/2 tone maybe those be good for you i dont now


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

what are you writting IC1? a newspaper or what?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 10 2008, 11:48 PM~12397014
> *dont tell me you just got home ic
> *


SE FUE CAMINANDO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 11 2008, 12:00 AM~12397148
> *what are you writting IC1? a newspaper or what?
> *


come on princess


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 11 2008, 12:01 AM~12397166
> *SE FUE CAMINANDO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


some say it so :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 11 2008, 12:00 AM~12397148
> *what are you writting IC1? a newspaper or what?
> *


NOMBRE HE WRITES IT SCANN SS IT THEN PUTS IT IN COMPUTER THEN SPELLING CHECK THE ITS LAYITLOW FLYABLE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

yea im go check them out they cut at all or full stacks


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

the mach 3s r 4 turns i think


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 11 2008, 12:05 AM~12397209
> *the mach 3s r 4 turns i think
> *


let me look at them and i think the otherones are cut but they are like 5 turns also a stronger coil


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Dec 10 2008, 03:26 PM~12391619
> *FUNNY I DIDNT EVEN KNOW.
> 
> OUT OF ALL THIS DID ANYONE REALLY GET THEIR FEELINGS HURT?
> ...


No one is mad,All we r sayin is u dnt have to make up a fake screen name to talk shit use ur real one so we no whos talkin,be a man about it,especially if ur screen name is real talk keep it real then.For the people that r not as forgiving as we r then ya u better b ready to back up your members.People will give u alot more respect when u dont hide or play games.This is commen sence im sure u will agree.What makes it even worst i could emagen it from a regular member but a VP.Ussally its the pres or vp tellin the members to watch thier actions.Lead by example is the sayin or did i miss something :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

computer is slow today somthg is wrong im gona have to beat it wit the hammer gota go back to the shop to get the 8lb slegde hammer il get the bitch workin.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 11 2008, 01:21 AM~12397332
> *No one is mad,All we r sayin is u dnt have to make up a fake screen name to talk shit use ur real one so we no whos talkin,be a man about it,especially if ur screen name is real talk keep it real then.For the people that r not as forgiving as we r then ya u better b ready to back up your members.People will give u alot more respect when u dont hide or play games.This is commen sence im sure u will agree.What makes it even worst i could emagen it from a regular member but a VP.Ussally its the pres or vp tellin the members to watch thier actions.Lead by example is the sayin or did i miss something :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I DO LEAD BY EXAMPLE BUT I'M NOT PERFECT AND I NEVER CLAIM TO BE. AS FAR AS OUR STANDARDS AND HOW WE DO THINGS IN HOUSE IT'S REALLY NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS. I DON'T TELL YOU HOW TO RUN YOUR SHOP UNDER ANY NAME. SO UNLESS YOU ARE IN THIS CLUB YOUR IMPUT ON HOW WE DO SHIT IS IRRELEVENT.

AND AS FAR AS PEOPLE NOT BEING AS FORGIVING AS YOU HAVE SAID BEFORE. I REALLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK NOR WILL I LOSE ANY SLEEP OVER IT. IF GOES TO THE NEXT LEVEL IT. I WILL DEAL WITH IT WHEN THAT TIME COMES. BUT THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 11 2008, 10:36 AM~12399915
> *
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!

NEW ALBUM !!!!!!!!! 

LOW-n- SLOW !!!!!!!!!!

IN THE STREETS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

COMING TO A CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE NEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY $5.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALBUM FEAT. ARTIST SUCH ASS ...................

**** LIL ROB **** MR. CAPONE-E **** MR. SANCHO **** LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN **** ICE CUBE **** SNOOP DOGG **** JOKER **** WAR **** MASTER P **** MIKE JONES **** SPM **** AND MANY MORE **** *_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope to see all the hoppers out there at the toy drive.It would be nice to see some new hoppers out their if possible.Come on out level33 and crazy rider if yall can make it out it would make things even better.Hope to see everone out their,especialy primo from the big M since this whole topic was made because of the hop he was going to have.Good luck to all the hoppers that make it out their to the toy drive. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 14 2008, 01:41 AM~12425178
> *Hope to see all the hoppers out there at the toy drive.It would be nice to see some new hoppers out their if possible.Come on out level33 and crazy rider if yall can make it out it would make things even better.Hope to see everone out their,especialy primo from the big M since this whole topic was made because of the hop he was going to have.Good luck to all the hoppers that make it out their to the toy drive. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Shit i would but th whip isnt ready just yet, working hard on it give it about a week more an i think it'll be ready


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Kool level 33 keep up the good work. See if u can make it out their jus to ck it out.Im sure you will have it ready in no time.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Dec 14 2008, 12:45 AM~12425197
> *Shit i would but th whip isnt ready just yet, working hard on it give it about a week more an i think it'll be ready
> *


DOJNT WORRY SIR WHEN YOU RUSH SHIT COMES OUT NOT LIKE DESIRED SO TAKE YOUR TIME AND PUT DOWN THE FINAL TOUCHES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

I dont now primo from majestics better be ready for switchman jr his car is preatty up there i even think that is also higher so best to be ready


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1+Dec 14 2008, 07:41 AM~12425178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now he's got to be ready for him lol those caddys never make good hoppers hope he took that booty kit off because if he didn't it just shows how it ain't gonna be able to hang...........it just seems like you guys like having that BIG "M" in your mouths
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

say it......MAJESTICS FROM CITY TO CITY AND STATE TO STATE


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

No switch didnt take the booty kit off but he is bangin it on the pavement.Ever since u left homie Primo wit the Big M hasnt came out.U might have to come back out this way homie,Cause hear the Big M Dont Win,Shit they dont even come out how they gona win." And thats real talk my *****" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 14 2008, 11:22 PM~12432069
> *Funny how you want to mention Primo like that and it was switchmanjr that didn't show up to that hop.
> Now he's got to be ready for him lol those caddys never make good hoppers hope he took that booty kit off because if he didn't it just shows how it ain't gonna be able to hang...........it just seems like you guys like having that BIG "M" in your mouths
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


IT IS funny how Primo comes out to hop when yal get here but when yal leave the hoppin stops.As for switch jr he came out to hop last weekend so we cant say he stoped hoppin.We came to hop last weekend too,so we aint stoped hoppin either.Bad boys came out last weekend too.It seems primo is the only one that stoped hoppin.I think U need to have a pep talk wit ur boys,remember the Big M dont lose rite."Majestics from city to city" shit they cant make it from fort worth to dallas. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Dec 15 2008, 10:26 AM~12433666
> *
> *


whats going on man


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 09:35 AM~12433738
> *whats going on man
> *


nothing much bro and you? :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Dec 15 2008, 10:40 AM~12433782
> *nothing much bro and you? :biggrin:
> *


same ol' shit trying to stay warm


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 10:19 AM~12434075
> *same ol' shit trying to stay warm
> *


same here bro!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 11:35 AM~12433738
> *whats going on man
> *


i saw BIG OSO back in town ....


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 15 2008, 11:26 AM~12434127
> *i saw BIG OSO back in town ....
> *


and thanks for the wake up text at 7 am today


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 12:29 PM~12434156
> *and thanks for the wake up text at 7 am today
> *


8am :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 15 2008, 12:30 PM~12434158
> *8am :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX+Dec 5 2008, 11:15 AM~12343627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> > <span style=\'color:blue\'>Whos Comming Out To Hop ? ..</span>
> 
> 
> Looks like bad boys gonna be the only ones hoppin prob.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Dec 15 2008, 11:24 AM~12434594
> *Looks like bad boys gonna be the only ones hoppin prob.
> *


CUZ EVERYBODY KNOWS IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Noone Is Running Noone Off At This Hop..


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WHOS IN CHARGE OF THIS HOP/TOY DRIVE/CAR SHOW ?????


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*KEEP MY NAME OUT YA MOUF 

YOU WANNA HOP COME ON BISH, I DONT RUN FROM NOBODY!! LETS DO DIS SHIT*


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Hope not I bet the people and kids were looking forward to a good hop yesterday.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Dec 15 2008, 12:53 PM~12434850
> *KEEP MY NAME OUT YA MOUF
> 
> YOU WANNA HOP COME ON BISH, I DONT RUN FROM NOBODY!! LETS DO DIS SHIT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: I feel another hop coming.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WHAT ???????  WHOS HOPPIN ????????


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

still no pics or video


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 15 2008, 12:02 PM~12434929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE WE HAVE A HOP AT THEIR TOY DRIVE IN FORTH WORTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 15 2008, 03:52 PM~12436256
> *SOUNDS LIKE WE HAVE A HOP AT THEIR TOY DRIVE IN FORTH WORTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I belive it


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: get down charlie brown


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

NO ONE IS GOING TO GET RAN OFF THIS LOT UNLESS YOU GOT TO GO TAKE YOUR MEDICATION CUS I DONT WANT ANYONE DYING ON ME!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: AND COME ON BAD BOYS LETS SEE YOU DEFEND YOUR TITLE HOMIE!!!!! :worship: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Dec 15 2008, 01:57 PM~12434889
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: I feel another hop coming.
> *


There was a 1st one??? :dunno:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 15 2008, 07:57 PM~12438783
> *There was a 1st one???  :dunno:
> *


Ment since the one yesterday


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

what going down droptopt bird


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Dec 15 2008, 08:02 PM~12438847
> *what going down droptopt bird
> *


Nothing just checkin out the scene


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 15 2008, 06:40 PM~12438576
> *NO ONE IS GOING TO GET RAN OFF THIS LOT UNLESS YOU GOT TO GO TAKE YOUR MEDICATION CUS I DONT WANT ANYONE DYING ON ME!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND COME ON BAD BOYS LETS SEE YOU DEFEND YOUR TITLE HOMIE!!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :nicoderm:
> *


already sir thats what were talking about let the hoppin beginnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 15 2008, 11:01 PM~12441929
> *
> *


damn john that impala looks good sir


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 15 2008, 11:09 PM~12442032
> *already sir thats what were talking about let the hoppin beginnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I dont think we're going I believe we going to work with chad


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 15 2008, 11:12 PM~12442049
> *I dont think we're going I believe we going to work with chad
> *


oooooooooohhhhhh shit not work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 15 2008, 11:12 PM~12442049
> *I dont think we're going I believe we going to work with chad
> *


ok


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Dec 15 2008, 11:53 AM~12434850
> *KEEP MY NAME OUT YA MOUF
> 
> YOU WANNA HOP COME ON BISH, I DONT RUN FROM NOBODY!! LETS DO DIS SHIT
> *


Wow this is gona be a good hop"hopefully" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 15 2008, 11:01 PM~12441929
> *
> *


Lookin good hommie john :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 16 2008, 12:11 AM~12442042
> *damn john that impala looks good sir
> *


Thx Homie... A few more pic's. Finally done, just missing the skirts and window trim...


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 15 2008, 11:27 PM~12442172
> *Thx Homie... A few more pic's. Finally done, just missinf the skirts...
> 
> 
> ...


she looks sexie homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin dam good sir,but Not very good cruzin weather rite now. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 15 2008, 11:27 PM~12442172
> *Thx Homie... A few more pic's. Finally done, just missing the skirts and window trim...
> 
> 
> ...


that compresor on the 3rd picture is even sexier covered up :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------

